# Do you wear your gloves?



## MMiz (Jun 2, 2005)

I remember EMT class, and if there was one thing I learned, it was to wear my latex gloves.  When I took the NR exam I would say "My gloves are on, is the scene safe?"

Working, I put a pair on when I reach the patient.  I take those off when I lift the cot.  I then put another pair on when I'm teching in back.  I rip those off when we get to the hospital.  I then put on another pair when we transfer the pt to the hospital bed.

Why?

I notice that many doctors and medics won't wear gloves for procedures that don't draw blood or fluids.  Some won't put them on when starting IVs, while most do.

What about you?

My observation is that EMT-Basics wear and change gloves far more than medics.  Whether it's expience, or being set in one's old ways, I think it's a pretty interesting observation.

What about you?


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 2, 2005)

I've noticed a lot of docs and a few nurses (they tend to be better) who are very lax about gloving up as well.

I personally always put them on before I make PT contact. If I'm 5th or 6th at a scene and not likely to do something, I may hold off, but I generally stop at the rig and grab a pair on the way in. If I'm driving the rig in, I'll strip them before I get into the cab, and put on a fresh pair once we're at the hospital. Most of us will stash a couple clean pairs under the bracket for the computer in the cab...its just the right clearance to hold them in place and make them easy to grab on your way out to help unload the PT.

I don't change them very often in the middle of the call unless they get blood or other fluids on them, and depends on the nature of the call (full arrest, they stay on 
regardless...no time for changing).

Getting the rig back in service, I also wear gloves for certain tasks, such as deconning the rig or equipment, emptying the trash container, etc.

I also keep a few pairs in my personal jump kit, two pairs in a pouch on my uniform belt and another two pairs in a pouch on my turnout pants. I usually have half a box or so in my truck too (if I'm checking out the rig and find the XL glove box half empty, I'll get a fresh box and throw the half one in my truck).


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 2, 2005)

I love my purple gloves, wear them for everything.

Buy them on ebay by the case. SafeSkin Purple Nitrile..

No reason not to wear them.


----------



## emtal233 (Jun 2, 2005)

Always got to wear your gloves. I especially walking into some of these projects you don't know what skell touched the buttons on the elevator, plus I carry some of those nice blue chucks, the disposable type not the huge nursing home ones, they have in the ICU for kneeling on floors while working the arrest, carry them in my right leg pocket....Yes purple nitrile are the best....


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 2, 2005)

I wear gloves on every call.  If there isn't any bodily fluid (blood or otherwise) I won't necessarily change my gloves during a call.  We wipe down the stretcher after each call, so I don't usually worry about touching the stretcher or not.

I usually change my gloves after a glucose stick, IV, or intubation.  Too much icky bad stuff potential there.


----------



## ma2va92 (Jun 2, 2005)

is there blood.. then i  have gloves.. have they just tossed there cookies.. then i have gloves.. pt is mursa <?sp>.. use gloves... hiv use gloves... over wise nope.. if i have to start a line.. rare that i will put on glove... in class it was BSI all the time... checking sugar.. rare to have gloves.. I hate to shoes on my hands.. and thats what it feels like..... check pt. skin temp..... well duhh then say use the back of your arm... ok so my arm won't catch anything.. but my hand will .. not.... there's about 30 on the squad and can't thing any any one that were gloves all the time.....

i carry several pairs in my jump kit... just in case.... it's just rare that they get used

now if i was in the city and dealing with street people on a reg.  i would use them..

heck then I might get the OB gloves that i have for the horses..that go to the shoulder 

but is's me  .. it i had to put a percent to it... it would be less than 10% that i have gloves on


----------



## Firechic (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't touch a patient unless I have gloves on. Just my thing - personal safety always comes first.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 2, 2005)

always always always!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GVRS672_@Jun 2 2005, 10:13 AM
> * now if i was in the city and dealing with street people on a reg.  i would use them.. *


 There are skells in the country too.  I live in suburbia, my county even has farms and such... and we have the highest HIV rate in the country.  Wouldn't think it by the $500k and up houses, but it's there.

ALWAYS PROTECT YOURSELF!  WORKER'S COMP STINKS - I KNOW!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firechic_@Jun 2 2005, 08:35 AM
> * I don't touch a patient unless I have gloves on. Just my thing - personal safety always comes first. *


 Amen to that.


----------



## emtbuff (Jun 2, 2005)

If it is the initial pick up of a pt from a private home or nursing home then yes my gloves are on.  That is the first thing I grab as I climb into the rig and then pass out gloves to the drivers and anyone else in the rig then we get the rest of our stuff to gether.  Very seldom do they get changed while working on the pt.  Our drivers take of their gloves before they drive depending on the situation.  If we are doing a transfer from one hospital to the next we don't generally wear gloves unless the pt is getting a little nausated or about ready to vomit.  But most of the time I would say that if gloves are needed they are on and if they aren't needed then they are left off but close by.


----------



## emt3225 (Jun 2, 2005)

as soon as i get into the ambulance the gloves go on..everyone makes fun of me but i really dont care..  ...better safe then sorry...


----------



## ECC (Jun 2, 2005)

No, I wear Don's gloves
















































Remember: Don's gloves on every practical scenario you ever have or will take?


----------



## ma2va92 (Jun 2, 2005)

while on a call today watching another unit... yup they got there gloves on... then they handel the door .. the pt.... the radio... pens .. clip board.... hmmm i guess if ya got'em [germs] spread'em... :blink:  pass the soap please


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GVRS672_@Jun 2 2005, 04:12 PM
> * while on a call today watching another unit... yup they got there gloves on... then they handel the door .. the pt.... the radio... pens .. clip board.... hmmm i guess if ya got'em [germs] spread'em... :blink:  pass the soap please *


 If you're always wearing gloves though, you won't touch the door, the pen, the radio.  your gloves will. 

Who came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## emt/fr (Jun 2, 2005)

always wear gloves first thing i grab when i get into the rig. Carry a bunch in my jump kit, and they stay on for the duration of the call until pt is transfered to the ed bed. unless they rip or get messy.


----------



## ECC (Jun 2, 2005)

On a more serious note...I wear them when I need them. I have them in the bag, and in my bunker pants. Otherwise, if I am not providing patient care (Da Chauffeur usually does not unless I am the only medic there), I do not bother. 

And before any of you chide me about wearing them the way I do...I know what I am doing...no BBP or other 'stuff' to get me. I survuved the pre glove days, I am not gonna get struck down now!


----------



## ma2va92 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jun 2 2005, 04:46 PM
> *
> 
> Who came first, the chicken or the egg? *


 me thing it was the rooster


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 2, 2005)

I wear gloves & change after exposure to body fluid. I bought a box of cheap ink pens to let the patient sign with (they get to keep the pen) & if I have to note while gloved up. 

Be safe, 
Ridryder 911


----------



## Jon (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 2 2005, 05:46 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 2 2005, 05:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-GVRS672_@Jun 2 2005, 04:12 PM
> * while on a call today watching another unit... yup they got there gloves on... then they handel the door .. the pt.... the radio... pens .. clip board.... hmmm i guess if ya got'em [germs] spread'em... :blink: pass the soap please *


If you're always wearing gloves though, you won't touch the door, the pen, the radio.  your gloves will. 

Who came first, the chicken or the egg? [/b][/quote]
 Ok. I'm big on not touching my pens, clipboards, doors, radios, pagers, phones with gloves on. If I do, they get wiped with alcohol.

I carry 1 or 2 pair of gloves in my left rear pants pocket all the time.

I usually have a BDU pocket or belt pouch stuffed full when on a squad.

I like to put them on as I walk up to the residence... I use that time to look over the scene at the same time

Fire-wise, when I'm on the rescue truck or Ambulance going to an entrapment call, they are on under my rescue gloves when I'm in my turnout.

Folks driving with gloves on, or wearing 1 pair throught the call REALLY ticks me off.

I teach Bloodborne Pathogen stuff.... Wear gloves when the potiential exists for contact with Blood or OPIM (other potentially infectious material) only. You don't need gloves for a B/P, unless they are covered in blood. You DO need gloves to start an IV or do a D-stick on someone.

You shake hands with people. You don't get HIV / Hep C.

Jon


----------



## emtal233 (Jun 2, 2005)

Another good thing besides always wearing your glove is the longer gloves for when you wear short sleeve shirts. That little extra cuff sometimes can help...


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jun 3, 2005)

If theres no body fluid present I usually dont wear gloves. Most of the time I take my gloves off to start the IV because I start IVs by feel, especially if im starting one in a moving bus. According to the CDC the human skin is an effective barrier without notable defect, and I trust their word more than most. Now when going to a trailer park or the like, I ALWAYS wear gloves, thats just because of the dirtiness. If Im going from one patient to another I will wear gloves and change them between each patient out of respect for them, I dont care if I get blood on me, but I wouldnt want a provider putting it on me.


----------



## ECC (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridryder 911_@Jun 2 2005, 08:42 PM
> * I wear gloves & change after exposure to body fluid. I bought a box of cheap ink pens to let the patient sign with (they get to keep the pen) & if I have to note while gloved up.
> 
> Be safe,
> Ridryder 911 *


 I kept a Cross metal pen for such contingincies...a little disinfectant/alcohol worked wonders.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 3, 2005)

With the right gloves, you can still feel through them.  I always glove up for IVs, because my patients have a history of being good bleeders, and I usually have papercuts or the like on my hands.


----------



## Phridae (Jun 3, 2005)

I always wear gloves.

As for touching pens and door handles, just wipe them off after the run. I carry a pen that I only use while on calls. When I get home and I take it out of my pocket, it goes on the floor. Floors dirty anyways. Every now and then it gets a washing.

With pts. signing things, it all depends on the pt for me. If its some guy who fell down the stairs and broke his ankle, i'm not too worried about germs and whatnot. No blood. If its some dude from a 6 car pile up on the I, then yes. I worry about germs. Depends on the pt.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GVRS672_@Jun 2 2005, 10:13 AM
> * pt is mursa <?sp>.. use gloves *


 Problem with this is, how many pt's are you dealing with that have MRSA but they don't know it yet.

Had my first, and probably not my last, "Exposure" while working with the FD.  The usualy "unconscious" person.  Nobody knew anything...we all know the drill..

Two hours later, the hospital called...she had MRSA....


Lesson learned..

Gloves...YES...Always....


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 3, 2005)

# 1 reason I don't take my gloves off:  If you're the least bit sweaty, you're not getting another pair back on.


----------



## emtbuff (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jun 3 2005, 01:16 PM
> * # 1 reason I don't take my gloves off:  If you're the least bit sweaty, you're not getting another pair back on. *


 How very true.  I would have to agree with that cuz I have done that while trying to hold do a seizure pt to the hospital cot.  I thought he was sudated so I steped back and took my gloves off we were talking and then he start thrashing around again so I grabed an arm and had someone opening a glove for me to replace the gloves and it was really hard.  So now I leave them on until I can take them off and wash and dry my hands then I can reglove if need be.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 7, 2005)

gloves were an option, if that, when i started. ...and we survived.

now that we have to use the non-laytex ones i find they rip just by looking at them

but then again, i play rough....  

~S~


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jun 7 2005, 08:53 PM
> * gloves were an option, if that, when i started. ...and we survived. *


 Lot less HIV and HEP back then I'd bet...


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (Jun 8, 2005)

It makes me cringe now how we used to wallow around in blood, puke and all the rest and never give BSI a thought. As I remember, the only gloves we carried were in the OB kit. Nowadays, it's nitrile for me if there's any chance at all of contamination


----------



## Stevo (Jun 8, 2005)

just an aside here,
safety is _big biz_ in America, there's a lot of _fear _behind the sales pitches but not always a whole lot of _reality_ statistics  backing it up.

much of what WE in ems utilize in the field for safety is a broad blanket _hand me down_ from hospital to prehospital, which fits about as well as any other hospital protocal in the field....  

For instance, a while back, the numero uno _stick incident_ was blood tube fills for ems, that was because we tried to mimic the er folks and use 10CC draws to fill a tub held bettween our fingers in a _moving rig _(insert frost heave and WC report here) 

Jelco's were marketed under the guise of stick prevention, yet nobody really _said anything _about the latter proceedure being high risk, and we'd probably go ahead and do it in lieu of a vacutainer...


~S~


----------



## Phridae (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 2 2005, 12:12 AM
> * I love my purple gloves, wear them for everything.
> 
> Buy them on ebay by the case. SafeSkin Purple Nitrile..
> ...


  :lol:  I was watching Paramedics on Discovery Health yesterday and there was this guy wearing purple gloves. He called them his prince gloves. I thought of you, Alex.


----------



## Jon (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jun 8 2005, 10:09 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jun 8 2005, 10:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jun 2 2005, 12:12 AM
> * I love my purple gloves, wear them for everything.
> 
> Buy them on ebay by the case. SafeSkin Purple Nitrile..
> ...


:lol:  I was watching Paramedics on Discovery Health yesterday and there was this guy wearing purple gloves. He called them his prince gloves. I thought of you, Alex. [/b][/quote]
 I wear purple gloves.... or the blue ones from the ED. no one has cared yet, but I clash louldy with the crew's latex.

And I really like the SafeSkinNeon - purple gloves, in ANSI green.... works great when you are coding the fire police (I'm terrible  )


Jon


----------

